# Ideas for any cool schooling fish?



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Please help:fish:


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Pictus Catfish are a good schooling fish of 3 or more keword with this fish very active.


----------



## Fishy:) (Apr 10, 2010)

harlequin Rasboras are real cool. I'm getting some myself soon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

galaxy "rasboras". Really a danio


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

In my opinion rummynose tetras are the best schooling fish out there


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Rummy nosed tetras, cardnials, ember, emperor tetras. That said not all of these school closely. 

Heres one of my male emps and an ember tetra


----------



## ddawgs3 (May 13, 2010)

Im gettin a forty gal and i want to put tetras and guppies together and breed them for some of my friends and me. I love the colors in these fish and i might also put in some dwarf or honey gouramis!:fish:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

ddawgs3 said:


> Im gettin a forty gal and i want to put tetras and guppies together and breed them for some of my friends and me. I love the colors in these fish and i might also put in some dwarf or honey gouramis!:fish:


Make sure you have a big school of tetras, because if they are in too small of a group, they will pester and nip the guppies' tails. I'd say 8 or more of one type would be good.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

agreed with tori. the larger the better.

IF you are willin to fork out good money, i suggest u get 10 pairs of Galaxy Rasbora and go planted. add a few Cherry Shrimps and a dwarf crayfish.


----------

